
The working dead: IT jobs bound for extinction (2017) - indigodaddy
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3196022/it-careers/the-working-dead-it-jobs-bound-for-extinction.html
======
znpy
The content is behind a login-wall: can't read the article if you're not
logged in.

